# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 2960g

## Cycleman

καλημέρα.

Δεν γνώριζα σε ποια κατηγορία να το βάλω όποτε το έβαλα εδώ.

Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα cisco 2965g.Σημερα αποφασισα να το βαλω στο δικτυο. Εκανα ρεσετ κρατωντας το κουμπι για αρκετα δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να αναψει μονο το ενα λαμπακι. Κατι αλλο δεν ξερω ειμαι ασχετος και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο θελει πολυ γνωση για σεταρισματα.

Ύστερα έβαλα όλες τις συσκευές πάνω. Μόνο μια συσκευη μου κάνει νερά και δεν την βλέπει καθόλου. Είναι μια συσκευή hifi streamer. Δλδ μια πηγη μουσικης με καρτα ηχου που παιζει μουσικη μεσω ιντερνετ και επειδη ειναι στο δικτυο μπορω να συνδεομαι και μεσω airplay χωρις καλωδια.

Άμα βάλω αυτή την συσκευή όπως είναι στο μόντεμ παίρνει ip. Εαν την βαλω στο cisco....ανοιγω το fing και δεν την βλεπω. Οπως επισης δεν την βλεπω και το MacBook ως επιλογη airplay...ενω οταν παει στο μοντεμ ολα κανονικα.

Γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό;

Μακάρι να βρω άκρη. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## epp82

> καλημέρα.
> 
> Δεν γνώριζα σε ποια κατηγορία να το βάλω όποτε το έβαλα εδώ.
> 
> Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα cisco 2965g.Σημερα αποφασισα να το βαλω στο δικτυο. Εκανα ρεσετ κρατωντας το κουμπι για αρκετα δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να αναψει μονο το ενα λαμπακι. Κατι αλλο δεν ξερω ειμαι ασχετος και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο θελει πολυ γνωση για σεταρισματα.
> 
> Ύστερα έβαλα όλες τις συσκευές πάνω. Μόνο μια συσκευη μου κάνει νερά και δεν την βλέπει καθόλου. Είναι μια συσκευή hifi streamer. Δλδ μια πηγη μουσικης με καρτα ηχου που παιζει μουσικη μεσω ιντερνετ και επειδη ειναι στο δικτυο μπορω να συνδεομαι και μεσω airplay χωρις καλωδια.
> 
> Άμα βάλω αυτή την συσκευή όπως είναι στο μόντεμ παίρνει ip. Εαν την βαλω στο cisco....ανοιγω το fing και δεν την βλεπω. Οπως επισης δεν την βλεπω και το MacBook ως επιλογη airplay...ενω οταν παει στο μοντεμ ολα κανονικα.
> ...


Αν δεν σεταριστουν σωστα τα cisco δεν θα παιξουν. Με το reset δεν σεταρεται. ακολουθα ενα οδηγο βασικου σεταρισματος. εχει πολλους στο google.

----------


## goldenaura

> καλημέρα.
> 
> Δεν γνώριζα σε ποια κατηγορία να το βάλω όποτε το έβαλα εδώ.
> 
> Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα cisco 2965g.Σημερα αποφασισα να το βαλω στο δικτυο. Εκανα ρεσετ κρατωντας το κουμπι για αρκετα δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να αναψει μονο το ενα λαμπακι. Κατι αλλο δεν ξερω ειμαι ασχετος και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο θελει πολυ γνωση για σεταρισματα.
> 
> Ύστερα έβαλα όλες τις συσκευές πάνω. Μόνο μια συσκευη μου κάνει νερά και δεν την βλέπει καθόλου. Είναι μια συσκευή hifi streamer. Δλδ μια πηγη μουσικης με καρτα ηχου που παιζει μουσικη μεσω ιντερνετ και επειδη ειναι στο δικτυο μπορω να συνδεομαι και μεσω airplay χωρις καλωδια.
> 
> Άμα βάλω αυτή την συσκευή όπως είναι στο μόντεμ παίρνει ip. Εαν την βαλω στο cisco....ανοιγω το fing και δεν την βλεπω. Οπως επισης δεν την βλεπω και το MacBook ως επιλογη airplay...ενω οταν παει στο μοντεμ ολα κανονικα.
> ...


https://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td...cy/9368_bk.pdf

----------

